# Boondocking database



## Vonuist (Sep 26, 2011)

I found this site earlier, it's a database of free-camping areas, thought it might be of use to someone.

http://www.boondocking.org/poi.html


----------



## fr33rang3r (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks for the info. may be trying to convert my 95 volvo stationwagon into a liveable space so i can do something like this.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 29, 2011)

I fuckin love you


----------



## geckogirl (Sep 30, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## Hobacalypse (Oct 4, 2011)

Gratzi


----------

